# Ballisticrete - DIY Bulletproofing



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

got a mention today on SurvivalBlog - could be an interesting addition to a prepper project ....

BallistiCrete | gigacrete.com


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have my doubts that this compound will stop an armor piercing bullet. I just looked up the MSDS, and one of the major components is calcium carbonate (ground up sea shells).


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I have my doubts that this compound will stop an armor piercing bullet. I just looked up the MSDS, and one of the major components is calcium carbonate (ground up sea shells).


it only covers "rifle" fire when you get it a few inches thick - doubt that getting it to an armor piercing level would be practical ....


----------



## Bob Bilda (May 30, 2017)

Ballisticrete is the real deal, I went through the factory in Vegas and saw actual products on display. 1" thick over hollow cement block stops 7.63x39 AK shots and a 30-06 AP round. The actual samples were sent back to them after being approved by HP White Labs in Maryland. Theres a video showing ballisticrete plug in gigacrete on youtube and watch the NBC News special. They shot at a typical wall with their coating on the backside, stopped uzi, ak, 357, even a desert eagle 50 cal bullet.... This stuff is a plaster made from all natural ingredients but no portland cement.... very tech... just applies directly over almost anywall including drywall, you can turn any room into a safe room, cheaper than steel or fiberglass and covers any shaped wall, not possible with AR steel or glass panels. They have a car door with it inside the door about 1.5" thick, stopped multiple 308, ak's and a 12 guage slug point blank. Planning to do a safe room myself with it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

^^^^^^First post, a plug for the product, hmmmmmm.

I have a product, but never hustled it here, as a matter of fact, never before this, said I did or what it is.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> ^^^^^^First post, a plug for the product, hmmmmmm.
> 
> I have a product, but never hustled it here, as a matter of fact, never before this, said I did or what it is.


my posting probably came up on their marketing radar ....


----------



## Bob Bilda (May 30, 2017)

I think this is my 3rd post in life lol.... just cruising this forum having just joined and saw something I know of and could share thats all SOCOM42. Very interesting forum, not too many ads. Bailed out of biker sites and others in the past from too many advertisers. Guess I made a mistake that looks like a plug. I wont say anymore about products that are in question....


----------



## Bob Bilda (May 30, 2017)

wow not a very nice welcoming to this site.... I think this is my 3rd post in life lol.... just cruising this forum having just joined and saw something I know something about and could share that"s all guys.... Very interesting forum, not too many ads. Bailed out of bike sites and others in the past from too many advertisers. Guess I made a mistake that looks like a plug. I wont say anymore about products that are in question.... ps I notice most messages are short one liners, is that the protocol here.


----------



## Whetherbeets (Jul 20, 2021)

Just my two cents. Armoring and soundproofing my old wooden frame house near a busy highway is my DIY project. It was either that or move.The ballisticrete forum here came up in a search of bulletproof retrofit materials. I took the hint about a video and searched Youtube. Ballisticrete test is there under the title: News Channel 4 Gigacrete. Well, they blasted the h#ll out of that panel, backcoated with 3/4 inch plaster ballisticrete, with a barrage of bullets from high power guns and rifles, and nothing penetrated it. Yeah, it's my first post and want to thank whoever started this thread.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Fire and movement.
Get yourself tied down and you will be vulnerable.


----------

